# Moving car between Greece and UK



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi

We have bought a car in Greece. Greek registered and everything.
We both have UK passports and drivers licences.

We will spent about 6.5 months in the UK from October this year and the remaining in Greece.
We are going to drive between the two countries. Problem is that with a UK licence you can't legally drive a EU car in the UK. And we'll need the car to get between the 2 countries and whilst living in the UK.

So want to know if anyone had any suggestions / work arounds?

I was thinking perhaps I could somehow register the car in the UK too. Then when we enter the UK, take off the Greek plates, and put on the UK plates Then reverse when we leave?
That way I pay taxes, insurance, etc in both countries, but have a fully legal car in both countries with the right to drive. Is that possible?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Do you have your Greek residency permit, if so you should be OK. If stopped by UK police show them you are resident in Greece, and if you have a UK address on your driving licence it's just not been changed yet....has it ?


----------



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Currently we are still UK residents hence keeping our UK address on our licence. But yes, do have Greek residence card as we stay more than 3 months per year.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

nhs84 said:


> Currently we are still UK residents hence keeping our UK address on our licence. But yes, do have Greek residence card as we stay more than 3 months per year.


If you declared to the police you were UK residents you could be fined of course. However as we both know you spend over 6 months a year in GREECE, don't you? Hence Greek residents, hence the car, hence you can drive it in UK......

(not totally legal, but a fine line).....you do not have to change your licence so your UK address is OK.


----------



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

hahaha, I wish we could stay in Greece more than 6 months a year. We couldn't for tax purposes and I wouldn't want to say to an official that we do, because then its an official declaration and if anything got connected we would be liable for Greek tax on our UK income.

So, would the car registration option work?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Have PM'd you....


----------

